
Soon cops will search your phone just like your car - electic
https://www.engadget.com/2016/12/23/soon-cops-will-search-your-phone-just-like-your-car/
======
Eridrus
I feel like the title is a little overblown. The case and potential ruling
would be more like "Police can search your phone like they can search your
home", i.e. they need a warrant.

It feels like the current situation where cops cannot conduct a search is a
historical anomaly that is not going to last. There are already laws on the
books in a lot of countries which force you to give up passwords.

